

Light Field Communication: Short Range Data Transmission to Smartphone Cameras - dpryan
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/31/bytelight-illuminates-the-mobile-wallet-using-led-lights/

======
Sami_Lehtinen
Sounds like someone is reinventing classic IRDA, except this reinvention is
even worse than it was.

